# CMC PT-35 vs Bob's Machine Shop tilt and trim



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone thats used both CMC and BMS tilt and trim units like one better than the other? If so why? I have had a CMC pt 35 before and it worked well. I've never used the Bob's unit, but from the specs it seems like it's lighter. Thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Heres a quote from the website


> BMS's Tilt & Trim is easy to install. It comes with hydraulic pump, wiring harness, control switch, hoses, oil and carries a limited lifetime structural warranty. The pump comes with a 3-year warranty.


So you have to find a place for a pump and run lines......

It says 14lbs, but I wonder how much the total weight is once you add the pump, lines, harness.....I'm guessing the weight will be within a pound. I chose to go with the CMC because of the simplicity of it, 23lbs includes it all.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I am going with the CMC...KISS. They may both be equal but on a micro the CMC will be a cleaner install.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1313518328


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Pick your poison.

Bob's uses solenoids and CMC uses relays. Both are supposed to be installed in a dry area. I have worked on both on the same boat.


----------

